# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  New Octoplus Box with integrated JTAG interface is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   It's  been a while since the last release of good, reliable and, what's most  important, truly functional box. And that day has come!
Today we witnessed the birth of *Octoplus* - the most robust and groundbreaking phone servicing solution that combines unibox and JTAG interfaces.
It supports over *530 Samsung*, *900 LG* and *460 by JTAG* mobile devices! * Purchasing Octoplus Box You Get*  Fully activated Octoplus Box Integrated JTAG interface Complete set of cables and JIGs 6 months of warranty 6 months of FREE access to the premium flash file      download area at Boot-Loader v2.0  Want to know more? Visit *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* official product page.

----------

